# Scibor Miniatures Landknecht Preview



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Scibor Miniatures have shown a preview of their upcoming Landknecht release which fit nicely into the Warhammer setting - http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,monstrous_news.php?id=1354#i/newsy_2009/big/landknecht_green_03.jpg


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll probably be getting some of their stuff at some point for my empire. The general looks really nice and the witch hunter looks a lot more grim than the GW one, plus he has a bigger hat so he can obviously hunt witches better.

The legs on the warrior priest look a little too wide set, makes him look bow-legged and his breastplate makes him look a bit fat. If they were going for that then fair enough but he seems a little out of place against the other warrior (sorry - fighting) priests they've done.

Still might buy it though


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the old fat priest look.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I like them all!

Now we just need to wait for the inevitable warm palated orangy NMM gold paint job. Lol


----------

